# Porter Cable Dust Collection



## dlu (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a PC 7518 and an older Rockwell (still going strong after nearly 50 years, two sets of brushes, and at least one new cord) that is more or less a PC 690. I also have a Festool 1400 plunge router and Festool's dust collection has changed my life (might be prolonging it too). Anyway, I'd really like to find a way to get some kind of dust collection on the PC routers - especially when they aren't being used in a table.

I recall seeing a third-party sub-base with a vertical tube to connect to a vacuum - but my Google foo is failing me and I can't track it down. I'd appreciate any leads on how to add dust collection to there routers. Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One type but only good for profiling edges: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWALT-Uni...0:g:mGIAAOSwoFVaaQYH:rk:5:pf:1&frcectupt=true and this one you might be able to attach to your router or at least attach to Rockler's: https://www.rockler.com/whirlwind-dust-port-for-routers


----------



## dlu (Dec 9, 2018)

Should have mentioned that the primary use the big guy gets (off the router table) is cutting big half-lap joints. The one I'm remembering –*if I'm remembering it right –*had a "hollow" sub-base that pull the chips in and then up a tube into the vacuum.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Check out the Betterly Stacc-Vac router base, this may be what you're thinking about. I bought one on the recommendation of someone on this forum and have been very pleased with it.

https://www.betterleytools.com/


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you are going to use your routers on a table the Incra Clean Sweep may work. The current price is $100.00 or so. You will have to check that the big PC fits in it. For hand held routing why not just use your Festool. If it has good at dust collection then use it. 

Luckily I have a large covered area outside that I can drag my router tables out and if a mess is made it is easy to clean up. I use dust collection but still get some chips ejected on the top of the table. Cleanup is always a pain.

Festool seems to make excellent equipment but it costs 2-3 times what everything else costs. At those prices I would expect good design and good dust collections. You get what you pay for. I pay less so I expect a mess.

Good Luck


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I know Oneida makes a universal collector which I have but haven't tried yet as most my work is done on the router table. Could this be it?


----------

